# Speaker under glove box tab is broken while changing air filter



## mrsa595 (4 mo ago)

Dear Tesla Owners,

I have broken under glove box speaker tab while changing air filter. I have ordered kit to fix this. One half broken tab is still in slot, How do I remove this broken tab, any suggestions ?

Thank you
mrsa595


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you post a picture so we can see what you're talking about?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I’ve also had a hard time pulling the tiny stuck tab/wire connected to the speaker when replacing the air filters.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't remember a speaker being in the way, only a light and the heater wiring. That must be a post-2018 model thing.


----------

